# input please



## dovelove<3 (May 28, 2009)

since bigger bird cages i have found range in the hundreds i was thinking i could used this:










its demensions are: 30inL x 21inWx 24inH
and its only $70USD

or if you think its not big enough there is this one:










36x 24 x 27 $80USD

i can buy perches for it so it really wouldn't be much different then buying a bird cage except for the price.
let me know what you think


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Sure that works indoors, as long as you allow your bird to come and go. You have to be careful if the bars are a bit wide as they can get their heads stuck between the bars, it's happened.

This is not okay for outdoor use, however.

You can try garage sales to locate cages like that at a much cheaper price.


----------



## dovelove<3 (May 28, 2009)

ya i am going to use it as an indoor cage for my two doves. i noticded that about the bars. i don't think their small heads will get stuck but if the actually tried to squeeze threw i could see them getting stuck. but i will figure something out. maybe ill put chicken fencing on it or something. ill see if theres a problem with them getting stuck first.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

they recommend 1/2'' to 5/8 ''inch for the bar spacing for doves. cage 24 x36 would work.


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

We use cages from what in the UK is 'Pets at Home' (probably still Petsmart in the USA) as our hospital cages. They are actually Chinchilla cages I believe. They are 36 long, 20 deep and 24 high, with two shelves. They work well for a recuperating pigeon. At one point we had two pigeons and even a nestbox in a cage. No idea what the cost would be in the USA nowadays. Here's two stacked in the house ...











John


----------



## plamenh (Aug 11, 2006)

Hi Dovelove,
These cages are great; I use same ones for my rehabs. Bar spacing is good for pigeons and doves. Even Senegals are fine with this bar spacing. Only problem is that tray is shallow and seeds get spilled out (more cleaning) but this can be corrected by using no spill feeders.


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

That second one especially would be very nice. You can easily buy some (cheap!) screen, such as for windows, in a roll or by the foot, and then just put it over the bars on the outside so they can't stick their heads through. I did the same thing when I had my parakeets in a large parrot cage and it worked like a charm. It's really great to see you actively looking for a nice cage. You are taking such good care of your doves.


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

plamenh said:


> ...Only problem is that tray is shallow and seeds get spilled out (more cleaning) but this can be corrected by using no spill feeders.


Since pigeons and doves aren't chewers, you can attach a strip of cardboard around the inside of the crate to create a taller edge for the tray.


----------



## FloridaLuv (Dec 19, 2008)

Just thought I'd share Willows Cage with you too.

Its the Dog Kennel for Great Danes, 4 feet high by 6 feet long. 









I use sand on the bottom now and It works really good for us.I am a FUSS bucket about the poo- so they all get cleaned 1-2x's a day... ((i know-can't help it) And they are out daily!


----------



## FloridaLuv (Dec 19, 2008)

TerriB said:


> Since pigeons and doves aren't chewers, you can attach a strip of cardboard around the inside of the crate to create a taller edge for the tray.


Oh yea forgot to mention in case you need another idea- I no longer use those dishes in there... I bought the zip lock twistable containers that are plastic and cut out the bottom of the container, so the lid became the bottom, WORKS like a dream, no food/grit waste and best NO mess!... YAHOO!


----------



## dovelove<3 (May 28, 2009)

FloridaLuv said:


> Just thought I'd share Willows Cage with you too.
> 
> Its the Dog Kennel for Great Danes, 4 feet high by 6 feet long.
> 
> ...


wow that cage is awesome. it would be perfect for me. they don't have them on the walmart website. i get 10% off there so that where i was looking but depending on a price for that cage i might reconsider. 

i have a question about your set up. how did you make the "shelves"? the perches look like the ones to can buy in a store right?


----------



## dovelove<3 (May 28, 2009)

FloridaLuv said:


> Oh yea forgot to mention in case you need another idea- I no longer use those dishes in there... I bought the zip lock twistable containers that are plastic and cut out the bottom of the container, so the lid became the bottom, WORKS like a dream, no food/grit waste and best NO mess!... YAHOO!


i tried a similar thing with ziploc containers. i cut out hole in the lid instead of the bottom though. i still got a mess though. because my doves like to sling the seeds around. so i just went to a different container and it makes the same mess but they get the food easier because it has a slant and the food just keeps refilling in the tray. i don't know what to do about the mess though.


----------



## dovelove<3 (May 28, 2009)

FloridaLuv said:


> I use sand on the bottom now and It works really good for us.


so it works kindof like cat litter? just scoop out the clumps??
that sounds so much easier then haveing to dump out the tray everyother day. i think ill be switching to that method once i get the new cage.


----------



## dovelove<3 (May 28, 2009)

TerriB said:


> Since pigeons and doves aren't chewers, you can attach a strip of cardboard around the inside of the crate to create a taller edge for the tray.


thats a good idea thanks


----------



## Columba livia! (May 4, 2009)

Floridaluv, that is a truely amazing cage! lucky birds!


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

That is a great cage set up!


----------



## FloridaLuv (Dec 19, 2008)

dovelove<3 said:


> i tried a similar thing with ziploc containers. i cut out hole in the lid instead of the bottom though. i still got a mess though. because my doves like to sling the seeds around. so i just went to a different container and it makes the same mess but they get the food easier because it has a slant and the food just keeps refilling in the tray. i don't know what to do about the mess though.


Here is a picture of the containers that I cut up for my food dishes. It has to be the harder platic ones, I used the ones with the twistable lids (got them at Wal-mart!) Here the pic.









I used an exacto knife to cut the ring out ... leave enough so it curves over the top, that way when they push it around and flick it, it all stays in the dish! As you can see I have very little mess.... and I use this for my doves and pijies! Works great for us!


Also, we had to get the cage at Pets Mart- It is HUGE! And is honestly made for a great Dane...LOL.... Isn't my great dane fericious!!! LOL

The shelves are a shelving unit that you could buy for like a laundry room or pantry, again bought at Wally's.... I put it together and zip tied it to the cage. My Hubby made me shelves out 1/4 inch MDF- and I used the 33 cent sticky tiles from Home Depot to cover them. Makes it really easy to remove them when she poo's on them! And yup- I bought a scooper at Wal-mart that is a strainer spoon, it has a large head and I scoop all the sand to the middle of their cages and sift it. Some say --- too much work. To each is own- I guess. I have found that it's pretty easy!





Columba livia! said:


> Floridaluv, that is a truely amazing cage! lucky birds!


THANKS! 



spirit wings said:


> That is a great cage set up!


Thanks, it works really good for me... I can't have a loft due to the HOA here.. GRRR--- SO I have to make due! LOL...be creative my dear hubby says! LOL


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

yes that dish idea is terrific, I do this for my inside doves, just a smaller container you can't beat it for keeping in the seed that they sling with their beaks....lovely cage set up! keep those pics as I'am sure this subject will come up again and you can post them to newbies wondering how to set up a cage for their bird, this is a perfect example of how and what to do.


----------



## dovelove<3 (May 28, 2009)

Thanks for the help it gave me lots of ideas for the new cage when I get it.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Willows cage setup is great. I use the dog crates when I need cages. I put news paper in the bottom and just change it. It's easy, but I like the sand idea. Around the bottom, I added pet screen to stop the seeds coming out as best as I could. The dog kennels work very well. I bought most of mine at Pet Smart. Our Walmart didn't have them large enough.


----------



## brandonf (Jul 26, 2009)

i have the same cage that i use to transport birds in. its big so it could hold alot of birds for a good while. i use it to release my ybs durring training and it works great because the entire back wall is a door. i love it for that reason


----------



## dovelove<3 (May 28, 2009)

i went to pet smart and the cage about the size you have was $150... and well working on a walmart salary i can't really afford it right now. guess it might be a while before i can get them the new cage. *tear*
but i think im gonna try and find one on ebay or something thats cheaper. wish me luck. =[


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

dovelove<3 said:


> i went to pet smart and the cage about the size you have was $150... and well working on a walmart salary i can't really afford it right now. guess it might be a while before i can get them the new cage. *tear*
> but i think im gonna try and find one on ebay or something thats cheaper. wish me luck. =[


check in your local paper and craigslist for used ones, if you keep checking one might come up that is alot cheaper.....or does your walmart have layaway...just an idea.


----------



## FloridaLuv (Dec 19, 2008)

I agree check Craigslist... Ive seen several here. Or do you have the penny paper... its all ads??


----------



## dovelove<3 (May 28, 2009)

i went to the walmarts website but the second cage i listed on the first post is the biggest they have. i found this one on ebay. does it sound big enough?
49" Long x 29" Wide x 32" High

and a plus is that its PINK. lol im such a girl.
but is somewhat bigger then the second and its $78


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

for two doves, that does sound big enough IMO, pink! well you just have to get it now!!!!!LOL


----------



## FloridaLuv (Dec 19, 2008)

spirit wings said:


> for two doves, that does sound big enough IMO, pink! well you just have to get it now!!!!!LOL


sigh..........(((drumming my fingers))).........LOL...

*OF COURSE you have tho HAVE IT! It's girl code! *Push the BUY button!!!


----------



## dovelove<3 (May 28, 2009)

hehe.
i have ten days to order before it ends so i will soon.
just need to get some money in the bank first. ugh.
=p yay i found a cage!!!


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Pink! This I've gotta see!


----------



## dovelove<3 (May 28, 2009)

well i cant get the image off of ebay so heres the link
http://cgi.ebay.com/2-Door-48-Pink-...3a470e410b&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14#ht_1147wt_736

and i just saw that i actually have 29days. i read something wrong 
but i got the ok from my dad surprisingly so i am going to the bank today and either ordering today or tomm. yay!!!


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

You'd better post the picture as soon as you get it. LOL.


----------



## dovelove<3 (May 28, 2009)

lol i will. but the link shows it too. did ya see?


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

No, I hadn't seen it. I just went and checked. Too much! LOL.


----------



## dovelove<3 (May 28, 2009)

hehe. i can't wait. momma doves gonna be much more happier then dad. XD


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

looks great, I love it!


----------



## dovelove<3 (May 28, 2009)

its ordered and on its way!
YAY!!!


----------



## dovelove<3 (May 28, 2009)

so im setting up the cage so it will be ready when they are finished medication. i was wondering if i can use spanish moss for a nesting material? its says you can put it on plants and stuff to retain moisture and it says its natural. (i bought in craft section). so what do ya think.?


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

you can put it in there and see if they like it....I think it kinda has a smell to from what I remember though...not sure, mine just like index cards cut in strips about 2 or 3 inches long....they love messing with them and putting it in the basket, also I let them have some natrual twine cut in 3 inch sections too. but try the moss, Im sure wild doves use it sometimes. oh and I put a folded paper towel down in the bottom of the basket. check back perhaps others will have some ideas as well.


----------



## dovelove<3 (May 28, 2009)

lol i had just put a paper towel in like five minutes before i read this. haha. i put the moss in too. all thats left to set up is the perches. but i have to get some bigger washers first. and then i need the bedding to put on the bottom of the cage but i think ill wait till they are actually able to get in before i worry about that. ill post a picture after i am finished setting it up.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

When I have birds in the house in cages, I use paper towels, cut in strips, kinda like spiritwings index cards. When they flap their wings though, they go all over. The index cards wouldn't fly around as much, and so are probably a good idea. Never thought of that. Thanks. And on the floor, I just keep a couple of layers of newspaper that I change daily. I don't like those cages with the grates on the floor. I like a solid floor for the birds to walk on.


----------



## dovelove<3 (May 28, 2009)

hmm newspaper sounds the easiest. i finished the set up pretty much. i need to get one more perch though the one i got was broken so i have to exchange it. ill take pictures and post them soon.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Are they perches or shelves? For perches, I used 1X1 pieces of wood that I cut to size, and put through the cage bars. They make a good size for a perch, and you can make them go across the whole cage.


----------



## dovelove<3 (May 28, 2009)

i didn't want them to go across the whole cage so i could give them more room to fly. they are just perches about a foot long. i have the pictures im just formatting them so i can upload


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Great! I can hardly wait to see it all put together. It'll be great.


----------



## dovelove<3 (May 28, 2009)

i have my cage in my room so that the 4foot side goes along the wall making it the front of the cage. there are three doors which i wasn't expecting because the description only said two. a side door a front door and a door on the top. (they probably didnt count that as a door since its made for dogs)
anyway here are the pictures:








taken from side door looking in.









view from top door









nest









food containers


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Very pretty. Wait til they see it.


----------



## dovelove<3 (May 28, 2009)

thank you.
and i know! i can't wait to see my doveys' reactions. im gonna video tape it lol.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Good! I'd love to see the video. What a nice little home they will have. Great job.You may want to add things or change things as you go along. I know I'm always doing that in the loft. I was out there today, changing a few things, and adding. I love to play out there. The birds are so used to seeing me out there, I'm like one more perch. LOL.


----------



## FloridaLuv (Dec 19, 2008)

*NICE, Hill~​*

Turned out good....

_just a thought:_ Keep an eye on their feet with the shelves. If they trip, they could get them tangled.


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

Very nice!!!!


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

FloridaLuv said:


> *NICE, Hill~​*
> 
> Turned out good....
> 
> _just a thought:_ Keep an eye on their feet with the shelves. If they trip, they could get them tangled.


I thought about that too. I'd rather have solid shelves. You could cut out a board that fits on them to cover the bars.


----------



## dovelove<3 (May 28, 2009)

ya i thought that too. but i put the nest right in the center hoping that it would give them less room to get stuck in the shelves. i think they will spend most time perched on the little handles on the nest then on the shelves but ill keep and eye on it once they are in there. the only problem will be that i have the nest ziptyed to the shelf to keep it from getting knocked over. so i would have to figure out something else.

but thanks for liking it.  i hope they do too


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

They like to spend time on the shelf where the bowl is. And when they go up there, they will land on the shelf. If you were to put a board over it, it would be easy to drill two small holes at each end, to slip the ties through to attach it the same way. With the bowl attached to the shelf, how will you wash and disinfect it? I hate to bring this up, but that will have to be done.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

looks real nice, sometimes you just have to get them in there to see how certain things would work out and adjust as you go. they will really like that cage though Im sure.


----------



## FloridaLuv (Dec 19, 2008)

Just so you know... You don't have to zip tie the feeding dishes..... I don't have mine tied down and they work fine... They will perch on top of the feeders and poke their heads down into the dish so you may have some poop- messes on the dish every once in awhile. I also take mine out to fill them... But they won't tip over... 

See how it goes... you can always tie the nest to the back of the cage. If you add a board to the shelves... DO you have someone who could do that for you???

 Also they LOVE _Flat_ perches... so maybe get some 1x2's at HomeDepot and cut them to size... then zip tie them on the cage for perches. 

Also... I have found that the rope perches sold at the pet store work good too, I hang them from the top of my doves cage and they love those it... Mine also love their big swing... thought I'd throw somemoe idea at ya!


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Well, Hillary...I think that if we ever had a CAGE contest, you would definitely be a top winner...if just for COLOR alone!! LOVE YOUR NEW DOVE DIGS!! JUST BEAUTIFUL!!

That is SOME MANSION for your "loves," Jenn!! WOW! Great ideas too!

Woe and Gimie's home has a wire bottom. I put some vinyl shelving material that you can buy in a roll and cut to the size you want. They have some shelving and some wire. The poops fall through the wire onto the paper covering the tray. Partially pull out tray, roll up and toss soiled newspaper. 

When I wanted a "shelf" in Squeaks' 29" L x 21" W x 23" H small animal cage, I had a piece of refrigerator shelving (20" x 14"). I placed it above the tray floor on 2 dowel rods. Took newspaper, placed on the grate and wrapped with _clear_ duct tape. Works GREAT and VERY easy to clean.

I know you will be making "adjustments" as time goes on...looking for faster, easier ways to clean. Always a work in progress, sometimes, with doves and pijies!!

Love and Hugs
Shi and the gang


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

It IS always a work in progress. But that's half the fun. You try one thing, and then you think of another way to do it. Or want to try something new. My birds never get bored, I'm always changing something. I can just hear what they're thinking as I come into the loft. "Oh no, here it comes again ! Another change!"LOL.


----------



## dovelove<3 (May 28, 2009)

thanks for all the ideas guys =]
about cleaning the nest i put a paper towel underneath the bedding stuff for easy removal of there mess. and since the top of the cage opens up i can easily clean the nest without taking it out of the cage. i cant attach it to the back of the cage because of its shape.

the food containers..i guess i don't need to ziptie them. i had a similar thing in their old cage except the hole was in the lid. it did get tipped over a lot. but the reason could simply be cuz i put the hole in the lid instead of the bottom. i guess ill see how things go.

i like the rope idea. i never thought of that. maybe ill put one in that goes across the cage first i have to find a rope. 

wood seems like it would be hard to clean if i were to use it for flat perches. is there something i could use thats easier to clean?

mr. squeaks, thanks for the compliment. its color is what brought it home. =]


----------



## FloridaLuv (Dec 19, 2008)

dovelove<3 said:


> thanks for all the ideas guys =]
> about cleaning the nest i put a paper towel underneath the bedding stuff for easy removal of there mess. and since the top of the cage opens up i can easily clean the nest without taking it out of the cage. i cant attach it to the back of the cage because of its shape.
> 
> the food containers..i guess i don't need to ziptie them. i had a similar thing in their old cage except the hole was in the lid. it did get tipped over a lot. but the reason could simply be cuz i put the hole in the lid instead of the bottom. i guess ill see how things go.
> ...


Hey Hill~

Well to be honest- myself personally-- I haven't had any trouble with the wood perches.. They Like to be able to squat down (for lack of a better word) and cover their feet when the perch and get comfy! I have some mess ... But, I bought a metal spatula at wal-mart and I use it as a scrapper to clean off the perches if they mess on it. 

As for the rope... Here is what I use... http://www.petco.com/product/8144/Booda-Comfy-Perches.aspx I have seen them a lot of place in various sizes... I buy the big ones... 

Can't wait to see how they like the new Diggs, when they are feeling better!


----------



## dovelove<3 (May 28, 2009)

i finally ordered their medicine today. so hopefully it will be here by monday. =]
i am going to order one of those swings off of the website you posted the rope from. and ill try to figure out something for the flat perches. i have a while to get things set up better.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Hi Hillary, 

You could put a piece of thin vinyl shelving over the flat wood perch. That way you can use a paper towel to pick up poop AND/OR just bring out the vinyl, wash, dry and replace. Fast and easy. I use the small size Scotch Brite Heavy Duty scrub sponges to clean...Works great. 

Also, one thing about the vinyl shelving...any wetter poops won't soak into the wood. You can buy a roll at the grocery store. I tried the kind with holes but found the "solid" kind much better. AND, I bet you get the vinyl COLOR COORDINATED!  

Can't wait to see pictures of your lovelies in their new home!

Love, Hugs and Scritches

Shi/Squeaks/Dom/Gimie/Woe


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

As far as the wood perches, and cleaning them. I have them all over the loft. Really isn't hard to clean them. They like flat perches, and I thinks that's more important than the problem of cleaning them. I use the wooden boards in cages also. Some of them I have painted, and they do clean up easier. You can buy a scraper online from pigeon supply places, or just use a scraper that you would buy in a hardware store. Like for scraping wall paper with.


----------



## dovelove<3 (May 28, 2009)

mr squeaks said:


> Hi Hillary,
> 
> You could put a piece of thin vinyl shelving over the flat wood perch. That way you can use a paper towel to pick up poop AND/OR just bring out the vinyl, wash, dry and replace. Fast and easy. I use the small size Scotch Brite Heavy Duty scrub sponges to clean...Works great.
> 
> ...


haha i would definitely be getting PINK vinyl stuff if i can find it. lol and some wood too. ill paint it pink too.
the swing i am ordering is pink. 
poor mick.. hes gonna be living in a girl condo. =p
o


----------



## FloridaLuv (Dec 19, 2008)

dovelove<3 said:


> haha i would definitely be getting PINK vinyl stuff if i can find it. lol and some wood too. ill paint it pink too.
> the swing i am ordering is pink.
> poor mick.. hes gonna be living in a girl condo. =p
> o


Poor Mick needs a RAMBO MIRROR to equal out all the "girlies"...LOL


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

They're gonna love it.


----------



## dovelove<3 (May 28, 2009)

lol. i have a green mirror right now in their cage but they don't really like to look at themselves or anything. it has a little dish attached to it that i put oyster shell in. and it has some beads. its meant for the small spaced cages though but maybe ill get in installed in the new one some how.


----------



## dovelove<3 (May 28, 2009)

so the swing i am ordering. i didnt really look very closely at it before but now i read that its 7" long and 6.5" wide. couldn't that count as a flat perch for them?


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

They'd probably appreciate a flat perch that doesn't move.


----------



## dovelove<3 (May 28, 2009)

it will only move when they land on it. =p it will stop moving once they sit still. idk. im still going to get it and see how it works out. still will be looking around for other flat perches too.


----------



## dovelove<3 (May 28, 2009)

*oh no...*

so this morning momma is looking bad. shes all ruffled up and her eyes are squinty and she doesnt look like she is able to keep them open. plus she is loosing feathers like crazy again. i know that they moult but how often cuz she lost a whole bunch of feathers like maybe a month or two ago. theres a thread from me on here from when that was going on but i don't have time to find it. i will when i can. im going to work right now so i cant really investigate more. 
what do you guys guess might be going on? any suggestions would be great. i ordered that medicine. will it help with anything else besides that carrier thing everyone was saying? i wont be able to post replies to any question anyone asks till after six thats when i get home. so hopefully you guys can help me figure out whats going on. thanks.


----------



## dovelove<3 (May 28, 2009)

im home. and they both are fluffed up and looking bad...i guess no one has read this yet. im going out and will be back tonight. hopefully someone can help.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Sorry, I just noticed this post. What was it that you ordered? Metronidazole? What do the poops look like today? Are they eating and drinking?


----------



## Columba livia! (May 4, 2009)

Gosh. I'll pray for your birds hillary! Sorry to hear this.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

You may need to have a vet check their droppings. At least, that way, you would know exactly what you're dealing with. A culture would maybe be needed too. I don't know how long it will take for the meds to get there. Where did you order them from. 

Columba livia--prayer helps a lot!


----------



## dovelove<3 (May 28, 2009)

i wasnt really able to keep tabs on them today. but ill watch them tomm and see what their droppings look like. i order enroflaxin or something like that [im not the best speller] and i order from seigel pigeons. i think thats the name. they are in Louisiana. the info is in that other post about the baby that died. it was the medicine that i think Jenn recommended.

honestly they could be fine. i have noticed that when they are sleeping they ruffle up like that. and it was early this morning when i saw her. and they were both on the nest when i came home. now they are both sleeping and are puffed up again. the only thing is the loss of feathers...i don't think its normal. and its not like she is pulling them out. they just fall. like i went to pick her up and five or so came out just at my touch. what causes massive feather loss? ill try and google an answer but i wanted to see if anyone had their own ideas about it.

if things seem to not get better then i will try to find a place for them to go. but there really aren't any vets to take them too. ill see if my vet can and will run test on their poo.


----------



## FloridaLuv (Dec 19, 2008)

dovelove<3 said:


> i wasnt really able to keep tabs on them today. but ill watch them tomm and see what their droppings look like. i order enroflaxin or something like that [im not the best speller] and i order from seigel pigeons. i think thats the name. the info is in that other post about the baby that died. it was the medicine that i think Jenn recommended.


Nope wasn't me... I always have to ask about most of the meds....(I wish my brain was a sponge- but no such luck) Not sure who recommended it...


----------



## dovelove<3 (May 28, 2009)

FloridaLuv said:


> Nope wasn't me... I always have to ask about most of the meds....(I wish my brain was a sponge- but no such luck) Not sure who recommended it...


i just looked it was spirit wings who recommended the meds.


----------



## FloridaLuv (Dec 19, 2008)

dovelove<3 said:


> i just looked it was spirit wings who recommended the meds.


She works for a vet... Good that you followed her advise!


----------



## dovelove<3 (May 28, 2009)

yes hopefully she will read this thread and maybe give me her input on what to think about them. that would be helpful.


----------



## FloridaLuv (Dec 19, 2008)

Have you posted new pic's of them... feather loss can be causes by many things, off the top of my head is moult- but you said they just went through a moult... next is external parasites... have you treated them for that?
If not you could search on here for what others use. I use Scalex Spray.


----------



## dovelove<3 (May 28, 2009)

i thought parasites too. she is always billing herself. i haven't been able to see any though. but maybe really small ones?? i guess it wouldnt hurt to use something even if shes doesnt have them.

and im not sure if the first time was a moult. it could be for the same reason she is doing it now. if its the parasite..would he have them too. he isnt loosing any feathers. nor did he the first time. i havent posted any new pictures. should i?


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

How are they acting today?


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

hello there, yes the enrofloxan tabs would be good as it treats paratyphoid which is salmonella and it treats respitory and e-coli as well, follow the directions. as far as the feather loss, right now my doves are losing feathers like crazy! they went through losing some a month of so and now it is just in full molt so I think they(yours) are fine there, it is just things can crop up during the molt if they are not healthy and they do not feel their best when they are in full molt too. so you may want to offer some safflower seed a few teaspoons a day to add some protein and oils, a warmish bath at a warm time of day may help them feel better too. I know what you mean about handling them and get feathers everywhere, I had to stop putting mine out on the screen porch as I have to carry them and then catch them and the feather loss was just too much...give it some time the molt will settle down in a few weeks.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

I agree that it sounds like a moult. As far as parasites, dusting or spraying them occasionally is a good idea. And worming. I sometimes use pigeon cleanser or borax in their bath water. Or the bath salts you can pick up at pigeon supply places.


----------



## dovelove<3 (May 28, 2009)

i took each one to the bathroom so i could see their poo by themselves...
NOT good...
i took pictures of each. i will post soon.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

ut oh!......


----------



## dovelove<3 (May 28, 2009)

HIS
v v v 








HERS 
v v v 









OH and its VERY HOT! hers actually landed partially on my before hitting the ground. and he pooped again on me after this picture.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

looks as though they are trying to flush their systems from something, what that something is you can only guess if you are not able to take them to a vet and get a vent smear or droppings tested. I would really recommend that in this case. you would really want to know as they may never be good breeders if they have something that they will remain as carriers of like ornithosis or psittacosis. are they drinking alot of water? sometimes on occasion I get water poops but it is after they have had a bath and drank alot and then it goes back to normal, you need to check the droppings every day to see if they remain the same...and save some money for the vet to check the droppings if they stay that way. what are you feeding?


----------



## dovelove<3 (May 28, 2009)

right now i am feeding them Hagen brand pigeon and dove seed but i am switching to the kaytee brand.
the ingridents for the hagen are:
white millet, red milo, red millet, whole wheat, canary grass seed, feed oats, cracked corn, oat groats, green split peas and safflower seeds.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

dovelove<3 said:


> right now i am feeding them Hagen brand pigeon and dove seed but i am switching to the kaytee brand.
> the ingridents for the hagen are:
> white millet, red milo, red millet, whole wheat, canary grass seed, feed oats, cracked corn, oat groats, green split peas and safflower seeds.


that sounds ok, you may want to add some cockatiel organic pellet to the mix for more vitamins and minerals that an all seed diet lacks, they sell it at the petstore, just for extra support. my doves were on an all seed diet when I got them, I changed them over to harrison's all organic bird food and they look alot different and healthier than when I got them, so I do think there is something to it from the experience I have had. without having the poops tested it really is hard to say what is going on there, keep an eye on the droppings and see what they look like MOST of the time. If you can call an avian vet and ask for her/him to call you and tell her/him the whole history and about the dropping they can tell you what they would do and then ask how much it may cost, you may want to let them know you only want just the testing done on the droppings only and see if they will do that and ask how much only that will be..it may take a few phone calls and call backs but at least you would know what CAN be done. if you go that route you might want to hold off on the meds...unless they are getting real sick and then you should give them something to try it, but it would be just guessing you see, so you may need a very broad spectrum antibiotic. I have some divet tabs I could send you ,which covers paratyphoid,e-coli, cocci and one eyed colds, but to say that is what they need would not be right as we really do not know what is going on with them. so you need to make some dicisions on what you want to do.


----------



## dovelove<3 (May 28, 2009)

the medicine i ordered you said covered two of those things listed. ill keep an eye on them and their droppings. i had given them a bath earlier today so that could b part of it i guess. they are stuffing their faces right now so it should harden up i guess. hopefully things get better. if the medicine doesnt seem to help once i finish the amount of time im supposed to give it to them ill see if i cant find a vet to get them (or their poo) to. ill check and see if my vet will do it first. i know we will be going sometime soon for the dogs' check ups.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

sounds like a plan, hope it improves with the meds.


----------



## dovelove<3 (May 28, 2009)

well i was going to best buy and a pets mart was right next to it so i went in. i found some platforms and these cute food dishes that are pink. so i got them the flat perches now.
i also bought some of that scalex spray. i will apply tomorrow. maybe it will help some if there are and mites or anything.


----------



## dovelove<3 (May 28, 2009)

*enroflaxyn*



spirit wings said:


> Im so sorry. something is amiss there. I would make a guess and say they are carriers of salmonella. you can treat them with this product from siegel pigeons.
> 
> http://www.siegelpigeons.com/catalog-paratyphoid.html
> 
> ...


in the thread you said that each 1/2 tablet is 7.5 mg. but on the bottle it says a whole tablet is that much. does this mean i give them two whole tablets a day?
all the directions say is
"Use 1 Tablet per Pigeon, 1 Time"
of course my birds are doves so they are smaller then a pigeon. 
just wondering your input. i gave them each a half tablet tonight and was going to give them half in the morning but if im supposed to give them a whole one then i will do that. 
thanks for any help. =]


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

dovelove<3 said:


> in the thread you said that each 1/2 tablet is 7.5 mg. but on the bottle it says a whole tablet is that much. does this mean i give them two whole tablets a day?
> all the directions say is
> "Use 1 Tablet per Pigeon, 1 Time"
> of course my birds are doves so they are smaller then a pigeon.
> ...


I went to the web page. This is what is printed there.

-----------------------------
Enroflaxyn Tablets -- Effective for E. coli or paratyphoid. 1/2 tablet in the morning and 1/2 tablet in the evening down the throat for 5 to 7 days. Each 1/2 tablet is 7.5 mg.
-----------------------------------------
So if you ordered the one shown here, yet on the bottle, it says that a whole tablet is that much, and to give only once, I'd call them and ask why they didn't send what it says here.
Maybe they made a mistake on the directions that they put on the bottle. That's weird. Sorry I can't help you more.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

I just checked a bottle that I have. It's from Vita King. It says each tablet is 7.5 mg. and the dosage is 2 tablets per bird for 7 - 10 days. So I guess you'd give one whole pill in the morning, and one at night. Hope this helps. I believe some give the two pills at the same time, once a day.


----------



## dovelove<3 (May 28, 2009)

i guess my main concern is to not OD my dovies!
i guess i will just do what the bottle says and give them one a day. either way its going to work. just might take a little longer right. since their smaller then pigeons a think one would be ok. do you?


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Can't help you there. I don't really know how much smaller they are than pigeons. But if you under dose them, it can just help the bacteria to build a resistance to the medicine, and not clear it up. Do you know what their weight is? Pigeons come in different sizes too, and it doesn't specify for that, so maybe the weight isn't going to matter.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

I spoke with Charis, and she said that the half tablet a day is probably the right amount for your dove. So you're doing a good job. She also said that you should give it to them for the 10 days. Hope this helps.


----------



## dovelove<3 (May 28, 2009)

thanks
today i actually gave them each a whole tablet but i will go back to a half now. its hard to cut them in half they just bust. have any helpful hints with that? i was going to do it for ten days. 
a question that i have though is that when i gave them each the tablet. (i cut in half and gave them each two halves) the one i gave to first started to throw up about five minutes after i gave him the medicine. i was worried about it but after doing it a couple of times over a ten min period he stopped and seemed fine. only the first time was really any amount that came out. it was foamy white/yellowish. and even the first one was tiny tiny amount. i dont know if i gave him the medicine wrong and he was just gagging. im not sure. i looked down his throat but i couldnt see anything lodged anywhere. im not sure what to think about it. my hen was fine after i gave her the medicine. do you think i should be worried. 
thanks again. i will change to half tablet a day tomorrow.


----------



## FloridaLuv (Dec 19, 2008)

Hill--- Go to Walgreens, Walmart.... etc... and buy a _pill cutter_... it will be in the Pharmacy dept!.. works like a dream to cut them!...

The male could have an upset tummy from the amount of meds... so just cut back and see how that goes!


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

go by the directions on the bottle...you can cut the pills with a pearing knife also, it takes time and some trouble sometimes to med aniamls, but it needs to be done, does it say anything on the bottle about giving on an empty crop or full crop? if not then it should be fine. if you have worries I would call the company listed on the bottle to ask questions.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

spirit wings said:


> go by the directions on the bottle...you can cut the pills with a pearing knife also, it takes time and some trouble sometimes to med aniamls, but it needs to be done, does it say anything on the bottle about giving on an empty crop or full crop? if not then it should be fine. if you have worries I would call the company listed on the bottle to ask questions.


If she goes by the directions on the bottle, it says,

"Use 1 Tablet per Pigeon, 1 Time"

That doesn't make any sense. Besides, these are doves, not pigeons, and they are a lot smaller. They should be taking it for 10 days.


----------



## dovelove<3 (May 28, 2009)

ya thats all the bottle says.
















its quite a dilemma
i gave them each a half today. no puking so thats good.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

that is why I said if she has any worries to call the company and ask...sometimes you have to take some initiative and call to get some info...we always can not do it here.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

spirit wings said:


> that is why I said if she has any worries to call the company and ask...sometimes you have to take some inishative and call to get some info...we always can not do it here.


I agree. I had told her that I would have called when I received the pills.


----------



## dovelove<3 (May 28, 2009)

i did try calling twice and got no response either time.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Well, I think the dosage you're giving them is fine, but make sure to give it to them for the 10 days. I can understand why you were confused when you received it. Makes no sense at all.


----------



## dovelove<3 (May 28, 2009)

ya thats what im doing
today is day five. half way done. then they get their BIG move lol


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

dovelove<3 said:


> ya thats what im doing
> today is day five. half way done. then they get their BIG move lol


I hope you'll post pictures of them in their new cage. Bet you can hardly wait.


----------



## dovelove<3 (May 28, 2009)

i will post some. i cant wait ahhh


----------



## dovelove<3 (May 28, 2009)

okie. they are finished treatment and are in the new cage... would you believe they already have laid two eggs now... im thinking i shouldnt let them hatch because the babies could reinfect them when they hatch right? since they must have mated while they were still going through treatment. im very anxious to find out if i fixed their problem. but im think i should wait another round and not let these hatch. what is your input?


----------



## dovelove<3 (May 28, 2009)

oh and i did record them. im going to edit it though because its kind of long and has points where its just them staring into the cage for ten minutes. lol


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

dovelove<3 said:


> okie. they are finished treatment and are in the new cage... would you believe they already have laid two eggs now... im thinking i shouldnt let them hatch because the babies could reinfect them when they hatch right? since they must have mated while they were still going through treatment. im very anxious to find out if i fixed their problem. but im think i should wait another round and not let these hatch. what is your input?


I really don't know about letting them hatch or not, but if you are in doubt, then just switch them out for fake eggs. Besides, this way, they can get used to the new cage and all for a while before having any babies. I'd probably switch them out myself.


----------



## dovelove<3 (May 28, 2009)

ya thats what im going to do. i dont have any dummys though. anyway i can stop the developement? i heard shaking or boiling. would refrigerating them work??


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Boiling will work. Shaking and refrigerating are less certain. Good idea to mark them (magic marker dot is quick and easy) before returning to the nest in case the birds decide to lay again while the "old" eggs are still there.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

those doves do not waste any time do they!...I agree with you, wait the next round, the meds could/maybe effect the embryos too, I know you would not want to be disappointed again. I bet the next round you will have some hatchlings....that will be a nice day for you I bet...you have learned so much and done so well with your birds. I would start now with extra vitamins and make sure they have the hi calcium grit...have you dewormed yet...that is also a great idea...I would deworm while they are sitting this round...boil the eggs as a member did the shake thing and it did not work...oops babies, If you have a craft store near you, you can find wooden easter eggs, small ones, they work great.


----------



## dovelove<3 (May 28, 2009)

no i havnt had a chance to order the deworming meds yet. i have been so busy i have only been focusing on making sure to give them the enroflaxyn. but now that im done with that i can focus on the other. i am almost positive that they have gapeworms. i am going to treat them for that. they arent deadly are they?? they have grit and oyster shell available to them all the time. i have noticed and increase in how much oyster shell they are consuming. in the old cage i didnt notice it as much. must be the new containers. i will look for some dummys tomorrow. and if all else fails i will boil them.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Why do you feel that they have gape worms?


----------



## dovelove<3 (May 28, 2009)

Jay3 said:


> Why do you feel that they have gape worms?


this thread of mine will explain
http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f6/what-does-this-mean-40034.html


----------

